# looking for speaker and reciever recommendations



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all,
So I have 3000 Max to spend. I already own a sub (svs pc12 plus) 

I'm looking for the best possible speakers and reciever I can get. So with my budget I need a 5 Chanel speaker system and a reciever.

My room is large and even my sub has trouble filling it with bass. 

I want tower front speakers. I'm selling my klipsch RF-82 home theater system and a Sony reciever to help fund this upgrade. 

I have endlessly tweaked and tweaked and am just not happy with klipsch. 

I looked at the svs STS tower system as an option. I'm not aware of all the direct sales speaker company's but I am looking for something they don't sell at bestbuy.

I look foward to any opinions and considerations the members come up with


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would recommend the STS's. You can read my review in the speaker review section of HTS. Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to link to it with my iPhone. Dennis


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Got you covered Doc. SVS STS Review


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The SVS System would be an excellent choice. I would also go and audition some locally available Speakers as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Is that 3k just for the speakers must it included the reciever. Axiom also makes nice speakers, though I am not sure you can get everything you would need for a Big room at that price point


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Ares said:


> Got you covered Doc. SVS STS Review


Thanks for pointing me to the review very impressive. I'm still strong on those ATS. Im the type that can't pull the trigger until I explore several options.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Andre said:


> Is that 3k just for the speakers must it included the reciever. Axiom also makes nice speakers, though I am not sure you can get everything you would need for a Big room at that price point


Its 3k for both receiver and speakers unless I continue to use my Sony which I don't think makes a lot of power (str Dh 820). 

I checked axiom they are sexy speakers.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

wheatenterrier said:


> Thanks for pointing me to the review very impressive. I'm still strong on those ATS. Im the type that can't pull the trigger until I explore several options.


I understand your reasoning I was in the same boat a year ago. There are a few ID companies that come up a lot SVS, Axiom, Ascend,














Aperion and HSU

For a receiver I would look into get a refurb from A4L since it will give more receiver for less money, but before you decide on a receiver my advice to you would be choose your speakers first this way you will know what receiver you will need to match up with your speakers.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Ares said:


> I understand your reasoning I was in the same boat a year ago. There are a few ID companies that come up a lot SVS, Axiom, Ascend, Aperion and HSU
> 
> For a receiver I would look into get a refurb from A4L since it will give more receiver for less money, but before you decide on a receiver my advice to you would be choose your speakers first this way you will know what receiver you will need to match up with your speakers.


Thanks for those links I think any of those company would work, I just want to make sure that what I buy plays solidly down to at least 80 hz.

Those returns are inexpensive. I could either do onkyo txnr3007 or 1008 for around 900. Would those power these types of speakers?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If it were me I would go with the 3007 since I have no need for 3D, here's a question what size room are we talking about LxWxH? These measurements will help us in our recommendations.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Wharfedale Diamond series 10.6 mains $999 center $299 w/on wall rear $399 matching sub $599. That leaves you with enough for a Denon 2311 or similar priced Pioneer or Marantz. If you don't want on wall 10.1 book shelves will be just as good. Heard them at a dealers where he had PSB's and Paradigms in the same room and they were a step above both the PSB's and Paradigms. I was shocked how good they were. Stereophile has a review of the 10.1 in the Entry Level column this coming month give it a read.:sn:


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

class a said:


> Wharfedale Diamond series 10.6 mains $999 center $299 w/on wall rear $399 matching sub $599. That leaves you with enough for a Denon 2311 or similar priced Pioneer or Marantz. If you don't want on wall 10.1 book shelves will be just as good. Heard them at a dealers where he had PSB's and Paradigms in the same room and they were a step above both the PSB's and Paradigms. I was shocked how good they were. Stereophile has a review of the 10.1 in the Entry Level column this coming month give it a read.:sn:


Ill check out wharfdale. I don't need a sub. And I do want a refurbished or last year receiver as I don't care about 3d.
I wish I could buy the axioms, emp's, svs, aperions, and wharedales listen to them all in my room and send the rest back. Shipping would kill my budget. So ill just rely on the forums thoughts expieriences and input instead. 

The poor room is huge over 4000 c ft. Opens to a small kitchen on left side. Its an open basement floorplan multi purpose room.  some day ill move my gear into a sound proofed theater room.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Ares said:


> If it were me I would go with the 3007 since I have no need for 3D, here's a question what size room are we talking about LxWxH? These measurements will help us in our recommendations.


I like this idea on the 3007 seems like a lot of reciever for 900. I'm open to dennon or others if I can find this kind of steal.

I want speakers that have great mid bass and are non fatiguing. Coming from the klipsch I learned that you can spend a lot and still be pretty dissapointed.
Looks like a 5 Chanel wharfsale system would cost about 1700 with the 10.7 towers and 10cm center etc.
So these are all great looking options

The svs sts are the only ones I have heard.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If you want to compare a Denon with the Onkyo, I would suggest the Denon 4310 which falls within the $900 range, which you can get from Dakmart or eCost. I can say that PSB offers what your looking for but that is JMO since everyone hears thing's differently so my advice to you would be to seek out dealers within your area to audition the brands you have an interest in and if none appeal to you then at least you know you can go the SVS route with your mind at ease.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I just found out that PSB is sold at crutchfield, which is good, because for some reason I don't trust companies that won't list prices and won't sell online. I refuse to support the dealer sold speaker racket, and have little confidence that if bought from a dealer that i would not over pay.

Based on your opinion that the PSB speakers do have good mid bass and are not harsh or fatiguing, I'll check them out at crutchfield and see what a set would cost.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If there is a place that you can be assured that you are going to pay full MSRP, it is Crutchfield. That being said, the have stepped up their game big time now offering Thiel, PSB and many other High End Brands that I never thought I would see Crutchfield offer.

PSB makes excellent Speakers. It would probably be best to audition them prior to purchase if concerned about them being "harsh". That being said, harsh is not a descriptor I have read associated with PSB's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

drdoan said:


> I would recommend the STS's. You can read my review in the speaker review section of HTS. Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to link to it with my iPhone. Dennis


After doing a lot of research. I think I'm going with the svs sts 02. After all ill be using a sub for low bass.

Could you elaborate on the capability of the sts towers to produce midbass? Ill likely get 3 of these for my fronts.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

wheatenterrier said:


> After doing a lot of research. I think I'm going with the svs sts 02. After all ill be using a sub for low bass.
> 
> Could you elaborate on the capability of the sts towers to produce midbass? Ill likely get 3 of these for my fronts.


Hello,
3 HTS-02's will make for an absolutely fantastic Front Stage. Few are fortunate enough to have a Projector/Screen Setup where a Tower Speaker can be used as the Center Channel. This is a wonderful thing and I really think you will be quite pleased with the Midbass Performance of the STS-02.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input.

So I'm also toying with the idea of using an emotiva xpa 3, I have never used seperates before. What recievers do you recommend I look at for use with the seperate amp? I would like a reciever with an audessy EQ. I am willing to buy on ac4l refurb models to get more for the money. 

But I don't even know where to start when it comes to a reciever to use with a seperate amp for the front 3 channels.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Also would it be a waste of $$ to use the onkyo 3007 with the xpa 3? Rather than a cheaper reciever?

Edit: to avoid spamming this thread.
My setup will be used for 80% movies, 10% games 10% Direct TV


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I just bought the STS-02 about a month ago to this day and I was fortunite enough to be able to test them against a pair of Klipsch RF82's. I ended up keeping the STS-02 for that very reason. I felt the mid section was better overall. The STS-02 are not as boomy as the Klipsch but the detail and clarity and the feeling of hearing true sound was just excellent in the STS-02 and SCS-02. Trust me, however, it was not an easy choice.. the Klipsch can still hold their own.. but the STS to me just sound better. I don't think you will be dissapointed in the least, but I am looking forward to your opinion after you play with them for a little


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

IrishStout said:


> I just bought the STS-02 about a month ago to this day and I was fortunite enough to be able to test them against a pair of Klipsch RF82's. I ended up keeping the STS-02 for that very reason. I felt the mid section was better overall. The STS-02 are not as boomy as the Klipsch but the detail and clarity and the feeling of hearing true sound was just excellent in the STS-02 and SCS-02. Trust me, however, it was not an easy choice.. the Klipsch can still hold their own.. but the STS to me just sound better. I don't think you will be dissapointed in the least, but I am looking forward to your opinion after you play with them for a little


I figure if using a sub with them the klipsch low power is wasted. The klipsch do sound a ton better on my new onkyo 3007. So I won't be too dissapointed if I can't sell them for what I want.

Thanks for your comment that was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> 3 HTS-02's will make for an absolutely fantastic Front Stage. Few are fortunate enough to have a Projector/Screen Setup where a Tower Speaker can be used as the Center Channel. This is a wonderful thing and I really think you will be quite pleased with the Midbass Performance of the STS-02.
> Cheers,
> JJ


This is part of my dilemma. I don't have an AT screen yet. It may take a year or two before I do. But I want the fronts to match. If svs keeps updating there line up I may be stuck if I don't buy 3 now.

Putting it in storage would be lame. Maybe I could make it work now somehow. Raising my LCD screen and moving the gear to the side. Maybe I could put the gear in an a rack.
Edit: PS I bought the onkyo 3007 thanks for the suggestions. My current setup sounds way better on it especially with dynamic EQ.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

wheatenterrier said:


> Hi all,
> So I have 3000 Max to spend. I already own a sub (svs pc12 plus)
> 
> I'm looking for the best possible speakers and reciever I can get. So with my budget I need a 5 Chanel speaker system and a reciever.
> ...


Check out SALK SongTowers, just buy the front two for now and get last years model AVR (can't help you there, but a 2010 model will be cheaper, and though not bleeding edge even the current line will be obsolete in 6 months...) Do a Google search on SongTowers. Tons of great reviews, and awards, internet direct, small company, pick your own veneer or paint color, custom built to order. Very rarely hit the used market...
Seriously good (especially for the money), :T
Cheers


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Funkmonkey said:


> Check out SALK SongTowers, just buy the front two for now and get last years model AVR (can't help you there, but a 2010 model will be cheaper, and though not bleeding edge even the current line will be obsolete in 6 months...) Do a Google search on SongTowers. Tons of great reviews, and awards, internet direct, small company, pick your own veneer or paint color, custom built to order. Very rarely hit the used market...
> Seriously good (especially for the money), :T
> Cheers


I'll check em out.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Just thought I would update for those who helped me out. I placed my order today with svs

Some bad news. The sts towers only come in pairs they would not sell me three.  so ill have to see what I can figure out when I build my at screen. Group buy maybe.
Ill be good for now though using the scs center.
I also got the dipole surrounds

Do these speakers require any break in?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Even if they did, the only thing breaking in will do is produce better sound. There is no harm in playing them with anything you want short of their rated power. Just don't feed them distortion. congrats, and have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Break In is a debated subject to some. Many Manufacturers and myself believe that there is a Break In period, but others believe that it is actually you getting used to the Speakers. Regardless. follow Dennis's recommendations and you will be set. Really are great Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

